# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تربیت معلم یا تحصیل در ترکیه؟!

## sahar_hdr

سلام  :Yahoo (1): 
با اصرار پدرم در انتخاب رشته ، دانشگاه فرهنگیان هم زدم و برای مصاحبه دعوت شدم...همون لحظه که نتیجه رو دیدم گفتم که نمیخوام برم ...2 بار از اموزش پرورش شهرمون تماس گرفتن و گفتن مدارک ببرم ولی بهشون گفتم انصراف میدم و نمیخوام! 
ولی امروز از اموزش پرورش استان زنگ زدنو گفتن فردا دیگه حتما باید برم و مدارکو تحویلشون بدم... :Yahoo (21): 
من دارم به کلاسای امادگی ازمون یوس ترکیه میرم و قصد دارم تو ترکیه ادامه تحصیل بدم ...ولی پدرم خیلی اصرار دارن که برم برای مصاحبه تربیت معلم!
اصلا به شغل معلمی علاقه ندارم ، مادرم هم معلم هستن و خودشون هم میگن نرم بهتره ولی پدر اصرار دارن...نمیدونم کدوم درسته ...
خودم میدونم که 100 درصد تو ازمون ترکیه قبول میشم ..از طرفی پدر میگن که تو مملکت غریب تنها سختت میشه ... تربیت معلم اینجا خیلی از دندان ترکیه بهتره :Yahoo (101): 

خلاصه که نمیدونم چیکار کنم...
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید...تحصیل در ترکیه بهتره یا تربیت معلم ؟

----------


## .MEHRAD.

100 درصد نه 1000 درصد تحصیل در خارج بهتره ولی نه ترکیه دیدی که بازیکنای فوتبال هم رفتن و دست خالی برگشتن امنیت نداره
خواستی بری خارج هند و ترکیه اصلا نرو

----------


## sahar_hdr

> 100 درصد نه 1000 درصد تحصیل در خارج بهتره ولی نه ترکیه دیدی که بازیکنای فوتبال هم رفتن و دست خالی برگشتن امنیت نداره
> خواستی بری خارج هند و ترکیه اصلا نرو


ب نظر منم تحصیل در خارج بهتره ...ترکیه رو برای این انتخاب کردم که قبولی ازش راحت تره و زبانش رو هم تقریبا مسلطم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

هیچ کشور دیگکه ای امکان نداره بری؟؟؟

----------


## sahar_hdr

> هیچ کشور دیگکه ای امکان نداره بری؟؟؟


نه
الان مسئله من کدوم کشور نیس...مشکل اینه که تربیت معلم نقد برم یا دندان نسیه!؟

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> نه
> الان مسئله من کدوم کشور نیس...مشکل اینه که تربیت معلم نقد برم یا دندان نسیه!؟


اینکه سوال نداره دندان نسیه رو برو مثلا میخوای بری تربیت معلم اخرش چی بشی؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!

----------


## sahar_hdr

> اینکه سوال نداره دندان نسیه رو برو مثلا میخوای بری تربیت معلم اخرش چی بشی؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!


درسته ...معلمی درسته شغل خوبیه و مطمئنی استخدامی ..ولی نمیشه با این شغل پیشرفت کرد و تا اخر عمرت تویی و دفتر نمره و یه کلاس بچه :Yahoo (2):  ولی بابام قبول نمیکنه میگه برای دختر معلمی ایده ال ترین شغله  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## soheil-020

> سلام 
> با اصرار پدرم در انتخاب رشته ، دانشگاه فرهنگیان هم زدم و برای مصاحبه دعوت شدم...همون لحظه که نتیجه رو دیدم گفتم که نمیخوام برم ...2 بار از اموزش پرورش شهرمون تماس گرفتن و گفتن مدارک ببرم ولی بهشون گفتم انصراف میدم و نمیخوام! 
> ولی امروز از اموزش پرورش استان زنگ زدنو گفتن فردا دیگه حتما باید برم اردبیل و مدارکو تحویلشون بدم...
> من دارم به کلاسای امادگی ازمون یوس ترکیه میرم و قصد دارم تو ترکیه ادامه تحصیل بدم ...ولی پدرم خیلی اصرار دارن که برم برای مصاحبه تربیت معلم!
> اصلا به شغل معلمی علاقه ندارم ، مادرم هم معلم هستن و خودشون هم میگن نرم بهتره ولی پدر اصرار دارن...نمیدونم کدوم درسته ...
> خودم میدونم که 100 درصد تو ازمون ترکیه قبول میشم ..از طرفی پدر میگن که تو مملکت غریب تنها سختت میشه ... تربیت معلم اینجا خیلی از دندان ترکیه بهتره
> 
> خلاصه که نمیدونم چیکار کنم...
> ممنون میشم کمکم کنید...تحصیل در ترکیه بهتره یا تربیت معلم ؟



منم واسه زبان مجاز بودم ولی اردبیل فقط اعلام نیاز نکرد از شانس بد همیشگی من  :Yahoo (110):  اگه میشد سربازی هم حل بود دیگه  :Yahoo (3):  اگه توان مالی و... رو داری و همه جوره ساپورتی و فکر میکنی بری تربیت معلم تا اخر عمر حسرت میخوری برو تحصیل کن و از حاشیه ها دوری کن ... موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## soheil-020

> 100 درصد نه 1000 درصد تحصیل در خارج بهتره ولی نه ترکیه دیدی که بازیکنای فوتبال هم رفتن و دست خالی برگشتن امنیت نداره
> خواستی بری خارج هند و ترکیه اصلا نرو


امنیت خوبی نداشت رامین رضاییان کنار تانک سلفی میگرفت ؟؟؟ الکی میگه امنیت خوبی هم داره ... اینکه کودتا شد و یه سری جوسازی شد نمیشه  گفت  که امنیت نداره.... :Yahoo (110):

----------


## sahar_hdr

> منم واسه زبان مجاز بودم ولی اردبیل فقط اعلام نیاز نکرد از شانس بد همیشگی من  اگه میشد سربازی هم حل بود دیگه  اگه توان مالی و... رو داری و همه جوره ساپورتی و فکر میکنی بری تربیت معلم تا اخر عمر حسرت میخوری برو تحصیل کن و از حاشیه ها دوری کن ... موفق باشی


بله...درسته  :Yahoo (1): 
اصلا علاقه ای به معلمی ندارم...100 درصد حسرت میخورم :Yahoo (2): 
ممنون

----------


## sahar_hdr

> امنیت خوبی نداشت رامین رضاییان کنار تانک سلفی میگرفت ؟؟؟ الکی میگه امنیت خوبی هم داره ... اینکه کودتا شد و یه سری جوسازی شد نمیشه  گفت  که امنیت نداره....


اگه قبول شم سال بعد باید برم...ایشالا که تا اون زمان وضعیت نرمال میشه

----------


## Mehran.nikbin

> سلام 
> با اصرار پدرم در انتخاب رشته ، دانشگاه فرهنگیان هم زدم و برای مصاحبه دعوت شدم...همون لحظه که نتیجه رو دیدم گفتم که نمیخوام برم ...2 بار از اموزش پرورش شهرمون تماس گرفتن و گفتن مدارک ببرم ولی بهشون گفتم انصراف میدم و نمیخوام! 
> ولی امروز از اموزش پرورش استان زنگ زدنو گفتن فردا دیگه حتما باید برم و مدارکو تحویلشون بدم...
> من دارم به کلاسای امادگی ازمون یوس ترکیه میرم و قصد دارم تو ترکیه ادامه تحصیل بدم ...ولی پدرم خیلی اصرار دارن که برم برای مصاحبه تربیت معلم!
> اصلا به شغل معلمی علاقه ندارم ، مادرم هم معلم هستن و خودشون هم میگن نرم بهتره ولی پدر اصرار دارن...نمیدونم کدوم درسته ...
> خودم میدونم که 100 درصد تو ازمون ترکیه قبول میشم ..از طرفی پدر میگن که تو مملکت غریب تنها سختت میشه ... تربیت معلم اینجا خیلی از دندان ترکیه بهتره
> 
> خلاصه که نمیدونم چیکار کنم...
> ممنون میشم کمکم کنید...تحصیل در ترکیه بهتره یا تربیت معلم ؟


شرمنده ی سوال داشتم.
ایران مدرکه ترکیه رو قبول داره یا اگ کسی بخاد بره ترکیه باید همونجا مشغول ب کار بشه؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sahar_hdr

> شرمنده ی سوال داشتم.
> ایران مدرکه ترکیه رو قبول داره یا اگ کسی بخاد بره ترکیه باید همونجا مشغول ب کار بشه؟؟؟؟؟؟


از 17 دانشگاه دولتی ترکیه مدرک 12 تاش تو وزارت بهداشت معتبره

----------


## Dayi javad

همین جا ازدباج ( ازدواج )کن . تشکیل خانواده بده درس چیه :Yahoo (4): 

جدا از شوخی !

رفتن به ی شور دیگ مطمئن باش ب این آسونی ک فک میکنی نیس ! 
این کارم ی کار معمولی نیس ک منو یکی دیگ نظر بدیم باید خودت کلی فک کنی و بهترینو انتخاب کنی و در نهایت پشیمون نشی!

کلا دو چیز هست !
تو اگ بری معلمی یک سال یا دوسال و یا و ....سال دیگ میگی کاش میرفتم مثلا دندون ترکیه !

و اگ بری ترکیه و یکمم سختت باش میگی کاش همون تربیت معلم کشور خودمو میرفتم :Yahoo (4): 

کلا آدمی همین دیگ ! ه راهیو انتخاب کنه از آخر یک کاشی تو زندگیش میاره

----------


## soheil-020

> اگه قبول شم سال بعد باید برم...ایشالا که تا اون زمان وضعیت نرمال میشه


اره بابا نگران نباشید ... ترکیه بیشترین گردشگران و توریست ها رو هر ساله داره ... باید واسه امنیت کشور حساس باشند ... راستی دندان ترکیه فک کنم تو دنیا حرف اول رو میزنه یا حداقل از کشور ما جلوس  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## sahar_hdr

> همین جا ازدباج ( ازدواج )کن . تشکیل خانواده بده درس چیه
> 
> جدا از شوخی !
> 
> رفتن به ی شور دیگ مطمئن باش ب این آسونی ک فک میکنی نیس ! 
> این کارم ی کار معمولی نیس ک منو یکی دیگ نظر بدیم باید خودت کلی فک کنی و بهترینو انتخاب کنی و در نهایت پشیمون نشی!
> 
> کلا دو چیز هست !
> تو اگ بری معلمی یک سال یا دوسال و یا و ....سال دیگ میگی کاش میرفتم مثلا دندون ترکیه !
> ...


اره میدونم خیلی سخته ..تنها و غریب :Yahoo (21): 
کاش اصلا فرهنگیان رو انتخاب رشته نمیکردم.. :Yahoo (2): 
من میگم انصراف میدم و نمیخوام بیام مصاحبه ..مسئولین گزینش زنگ میزنن که بیا  :Yahoo (21): 
درسته  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dayi javad

> اره میدونم خیلی سخته ..تنها و غریب
> کاش اصلا فرهنگیان رو انتخاب رشته نمیکردم..
> من میگم انصراف میدم و نمیخوام بیام مصاحبه ..مسئولین گزینش زنگ میزنن که بیا 
> درسته


گزینه دیگ هم پشت کنکور و دندون داشنگاه تهران  :Yahoo (21):  ! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sahar_hdr

> گزینه دیگ هم پشت کنکور و دندون داشنگاه تهران  !


فک نکنم اینجا قبول شم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sahar_hdr

> اره بابا نگران نباشید ... ترکیه بیشترین گردشگران و توریست ها رو هر ساله داره ... باید واسه امنیت کشور حساس باشند ... راستی دندان ترکیه فک کنم تو دنیا حرف اول رو میزنه یا حداقل از کشور ما جلوس


امنیتش هم مشکل داشته باشه...دوس دارم ب عنوان دانشجوی دندان بمیرم تا اینجا ب مرگ طبیعی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Lawyer

دنبال علاقت برو باجی!
یه عمر قراره با بچه جماعت سروکله بزنی وقتی میخاد گند بزنه تو اعصابت چرا باید دستی دستی خودتو بدبخت کنی!
پدرهم صلاحتو میخاد ولی این شمایی که زندگی خواهی کرد نه ایشون!
برامصاحبمم گیراشونو توجه نکن!عدم حضور به معنای انصرافه!

ولی جدا از نظرات اینجا خودت خوب بالاپایین کن از همه جوانب!!
که قراره تو غربت باشی!سختیاش!اینکه طاقت میاری وهزارتا سوال دگ که براخودت باید جواب بدی!

موفق باشی

----------


## sahar_hdr

> دنبال علاقت برو باجی!
> یه عمر قراره با بچه جماعت سروکله بزنی وقتی میخاد گند بزنه تو اعصابت چرا باید دستی دستی خودتو بدبخت کنی!
> پدرهم صلاحتو میخاد ولی این شمایی که زندگی خواهی کرد نه ایشون!
> برامصاحبمم گیراشونو توجه نکن!عدم حضور به معنای انصرافه!
> ولی جدا از نظرات اینجا خودت خوب بالاپایین کن از همه جوانب!!
> که قراره تو غربت باشی!سختیاش!اینکه طاقت میاری وهزارتا سوال دگ که براخودت باید جواب بدی!
> 
> موفق باشی


واقععععا :Yahoo (21): 
رشته ای هم که قبول شدم اموزش ابتداییه :Yahoo (21): 
میدونم صلاحمو میخوان ولی علاقمو در نظر نمیگیرن :Yahoo (2): 
اره سخت میشه اونور هم :Yahoo (2): 
مرسی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr.me

شاید تربیت معلم بهتر باشه

----------


## sahar_hdr

> شاید تربیت معلم بهتر باشه


شاید که نه حتما بهتره ولی برای کسی که به این رشته علاقه داره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Uncertain

منم فرهنگیان اوردم ولی میرم

----------


## sahar_hdr

> منم فرهنگیان اوردم ولی میرم


موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> درسته ...معلمی درسته شغل خوبیه و مطمئنی استخدامی ..ولی نمیشه با این شغل پیشرفت کرد و تا اخر عمرت تویی و دفتر نمره و یه کلاس بچه ولی بابام قبول نمیکنه میگه برای دختر معلمی ایده ال ترین شغله


قدیما میگفتن ایده ال ترین شغل برا دخترا خیاطی و اینجور چیزاست دیگه نمیدونم معلمی از کجا اومده!

----------


## Mojgan*M

> سلام 
> با اصرار پدرم در انتخاب رشته ، دانشگاه فرهنگیان هم زدم و برای مصاحبه دعوت شدم...همون لحظه که نتیجه رو دیدم گفتم که نمیخوام برم ...2 بار از اموزش پرورش شهرمون تماس گرفتن و گفتن مدارک ببرم ولی بهشون گفتم انصراف میدم و نمیخوام! 
> ولی امروز از اموزش پرورش استان زنگ زدنو گفتن فردا دیگه حتما باید برم و مدارکو تحویلشون بدم...
> من دارم به کلاسای امادگی ازمون یوس ترکیه میرم و قصد دارم تو ترکیه ادامه تحصیل بدم ...ولی پدرم خیلی اصرار دارن که برم برای مصاحبه تربیت معلم!
> اصلا به شغل معلمی علاقه ندارم ، مادرم هم معلم هستن و خودشون هم میگن نرم بهتره ولی پدر اصرار دارن...نمیدونم کدوم درسته ...
> خودم میدونم که 100 درصد تو ازمون ترکیه قبول میشم ..از طرفی پدر میگن که تو مملکت غریب تنها سختت میشه ... تربیت معلم اینجا خیلی از دندان ترکیه بهتره
> 
> خلاصه که نمیدونم چیکار کنم...
> ممنون میشم کمکم کنید...تحصیل در ترکیه بهتره یا تربیت معلم ؟


مادرتم دبیرن بلاخره یچیزایی میدونن که راضی نیستن منم دبیری دوست ندارم و نزدم ولی میزدم و قبول میشدمم نمیرفت
ولی الان پا دندون وسطه اونم نه هر رشته ای به نظرم ببین خودت به کدوم بیشتر علاقه داری تو قراره زندگی کنی نه کسه دیگه

----------


## sahar_hdr

> قدیما میگفتن ایده ال ترین شغل برا دخترا خیاطی و اینجور چیزاست دیگه نمیدونم معلمی از کجا اومده!


اون مال قدیم بود که خانم نباید بیرون از خونه کار میکرد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sahar_hdr

> مادرتم دبیرن بلاخره یچیزایی میدونن که راضی نیستن منم دبیری دوست ندارم و نزدم ولی میزدم و قبول میشدمم نمیرفت
> ولی الان پا دندون وسطه اونم نه هر رشته ای به نظرم ببین خودت به کدوم بیشتر علاقه داری تو قراره زندگی کنی نه کسه دیگه


اره  :Yahoo (1): 
تصمیم قطعی گرفتم که بی خیال تربیت معلم بشم :Yahoo (1):  
درسته  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Lawyer

> واقععععا
> رشته ای هم که قبول شدم اموزش ابتداییه
> میدونم صلاحمو میخوان ولی علاقمو در نظر نمیگیرن
> اره سخت میشه اونور هم
> مرسی


درک میکنم
اگه من جات بودم برعکس تو عمل میکردم!
چون من تحصیل در خارج و کلا پیشرفت نمیخام!
من دبیر ابتدایی و یه زندگیه معمولی در وطن خودم رو ترجیح میدم!باتمام نفرتم از بچه جماعت...
مثلا این دیدگاه منه...

ولی خب شما دوس نداری!
حتما دنبال علاقت برو!و پیشرفت کن!
که موفق بشی!
باید به حرف دل و عقل باهم گوش داد!

----------


## sahar_hdr

> درک میکنم
> اگه من جات بودم برعکس تو عمل میکردم!
> چون من تحصیل در خارج و کلا پیشرفت نمیخام!
> من دبیر ابتدایی و یه زندگیه معمولی در وطن خودم رو ترجیح میدم!باتمام نفرتم از بچه جماعت...
> مثلا این دیدگاه منه...
> 
> ولی خب شما دوس نداری!
> حتما دنبال علاقت برو!و پیشرفت کن!
> که موفق بشی!
> باید به حرف دل و عقل باهم گوش داد!


اگه معلمی بخونم...میترسم افسردگی بگیرم...چون تمام ارزوهامو باید بی خیال شم :Yahoo (2): 
حالا اگه دبیری شیمی فیزیکی بود شاید میرفتم ولی ابتدایی نمیتونم...سروکله زدن با بچه های ب این سنو دوس ندارم :Yahoo (21): 
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## behboy

از آرزوهات دست نکش به شرطی که منطقی باشن و زندگیت رو مختل نکنن...

نمیدونم شرایط ترکیه چقدر سادس که دارید با اطمینان 100%ی!!! از قبولی اونم تو رشته دندانپزشکی میگید اما با یه آدم کاربلد بشین و سبک سنگین کن...اینجور که معلومه رتبتون زیاد خوب نشده...سال چندمتون بوده؟ آزمونی که ازش صحبت میکنید برای گرفتن بورسیه دولت ترکیه هست؟ مطمینن خواهان و رقیب زیاد داره... کسی رو میشناسید که این مسیر رو رفته باشه یا در حال طی این مسیر باشه؟ دانشگاهی که قصدشو دارید مورد تایید وزارت بهداشت هست؟ تو دنیا چه جایگاهی داره؟

اگه دبیری بود شاید نظر دیگری میشد داد اما برای مسیر دندانپزشکی تنها تو یه کشور دیگه با چشم باز اقدام کن و با افرادی که این مسیر رو رفتن و باهات صادقن! صحبت کن نه اون موسسه ای که داری دوره آمادگی آزمون رو میرید!!!
.
ولی...در هر صورت واسه رسیدن به آرزوهای واقعیت تلاش کن... بنظرت اگه درامد دندانپزشکی پایین باشه باز هم بهش علاقه داری؟ و اگه درامد معلمی بالا باشه باز هم ازش بدت میاد؟ علاقه واقعیت رو پیدا کن قبل از اینکه مسیری رو انتخاب کنی که برگشتش خیلی سخت بشه و بزرگترین داراییت یعنی زمانت رو براش بدی.

----------


## sahar_hdr

> از آرزوهات دست نکش به شرطی که منطقی باشن و زندگیت رو مختل نکنن...
> 
> نمیدونم شرایط ترکیه چقدر سادس که دارید با اطمینان 100%ی!!! از قبولی اونم تو رشته دندانپزشکی میگید اما با یه آدم کاربلد بشین و سبک سنگین کن...اینجور که معلومه رتبتون زیاد خوب نشده...سال چندمتون بوده؟ آزمونی که ازش صحبت میکنید برای گرفتن بورسیه دولت ترکیه هست؟ مطمینن خواهان و رقیب زیاد داره... کسی رو میشناسید که این مسیر رو رفته باشه یا در حال طی این مسیر باشه؟ دانشگاهی که قصدشو دارید مورد تایید وزارت بهداشت هست؟ تو دنیا چه جایگاهی داره؟
> 
> اگه دبیری بود شاید نظر دیگری میشد داد اما برای مسیر دندانپزشکی تنها تو یه کشور دیگه با چشم باز اقدام کن و با افرادی که این مسیر رو رفتن و باهات صادقن! صحبت کن نه اون موسسه ای که داری دوره آمادگی آزمون رو میرید!!!
> .
> ولی...در هر صورت واسه رسیدن به آرزوهای واقعیت تلاش کن... بنظرت اگه درامد دندانپزشکی پایین باشه باز هم بهش علاقه داری؟ و اگه درامد معلمی بالا باشه باز هم ازش بدت میاد؟ علاقه واقعیت رو پیدا کن قبل از اینکه مسیری رو انتخاب کنی که برگشتش خیلی سخت بشه و بزرگترین داراییت یعنی زمانت رو براش بدی.


تو کنکور تو تست زدن زیست مشکل دارم...نمره های مدرسه ام خوب بودن ولی تو ازمونا و کنکور نتونستم بالا بزنم...و این شد که رتبه ام ب رشته های تاپ نرسید...تو ازمون ترکیه موضوعای ریاضی و هوش وهندسه مطرحه برای همین میدونم که نمره ی عالی خواهم گرفت :Yahoo (1): 
خیر بورسیه نیست!
از اقوام هستن که ترکیه درس میخونن..ازشون پرسیدم
و اینکه معیار من درامد نیست...پیشرفت هست...در شغل معلمی حتی اگه دکترا هم بگیری اخرش باید ب 20 تا بچه درس بدی...جای هیچ پیشرفتی نداره!
من تو دوراهی بودم که ایا همین امسال تربیت معلم برم یا اینکه نه ی سال بمونم و برای ازمون ترکیه اماده بشم!؟  
نتیجه هم این شد که برای رسیدن ب ارزوهام تلاش کنم،تا حسرت نخورم  :Yahoo (1): 
ممنون

----------


## soheil-020

> گزینه دیگ هم پشت کنکور و دندون داشنگاه تهران  !


از اون حرفا بودا  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## behboy

پس بهترین کار ممکن همینه...معلمی دبستان بخصوص خیلی محدودت میکنه و چند سال از بهترین سالهای عمرت رو باید تو مناطق کم برخوردار باشی تا تازه برسی به شهر خودت!!!
راه سخت ولی دلچسبی واسه رسیدن به آرزوت در پیش داری ولی لااقل عمرت رو با حسرت طی نمیکنی!
.
زیست شناسی رو اگه باز برخورد داشتی و احیانن سال دیگه هم خواستی کنکور بدی بدون که باید خیلی زیاد تست کار کنی تا سرعت عملت بالا بره...میگفتن محمد احمدی 28000 تست زیست زده...کنکور ما هم یعنی سرعت و دقت بالا و این فقط با تمرین و تمرکز زیاد بدست میاد که بقول معروف اگه "بگن ف تو بری فرحزاد"!
.
مطمینم به آرزوهات میرسی و انسان بزرگی خواهی شد اگه خودتو باور داشته باشی و کم نیاری...موفق باشی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mojgan*M

> اره 
> تصمیم قطعی گرفتم که بی خیال تربیت معلم بشم 
> درسته


دمت گرم واقعا : ))) خوشال شدم موفق باشی

----------


## Ultra

برو دنبال علاقت
هرچی که هست  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Ali.psy

*خب به نظر من....انسان باید بره دنبال علاقش و پیشرفت کنه محدود و ضعیفم نباشه...اگه از الان قوی و محکم باشه قطعا پیشرفت بیشتری در انتظارشه....

اول دقیق فکر کن....خب با بچه های امروزی سرو کله زدن هم سخته هم دبیر شدن محدودیت داره و پیشرفت زیادی نداره باز دبیری فیزیک شیمی ریاضی یه چیزی....

تامل کن دقیق فکر کن....و مستقیم و با اطمینان سر حرفت وایسا....قطا پیشرف خوبی در انتظارت هست...خب مسلما اکانات اموزشی که در دانشگاهاای ترکیه هست اینجا نیست*

----------


## Nahal

سحر جان اگه من جای شما بودم تحصیل در خارج کشور برای رشته ای که میخوام رو انتخاب میکردم...لازم به ذکره که من از معلمی خوشم نمی یاد مخصوصا که آموزش ابتدایی باشه که دیگه واویلا...

پ.ن : کاش منم یه همچین حق انتخابی داشتم...-_-

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

من جای شکابودم دندان رو میرفتم  قظعا تربیت معلم چیه تو رو خدا

----------


## selin17

bedoone hich shaki boro dandoonpezeshki e turkie taze y khorde istanbul o ankara shoolooghe vaela shoma mituni beri izmir k daneshgahesh kheyliam khoobe :Yahoo (83):

----------


## behboy

راستی شهریه این رشته و هزینه زندگی ترکیه حدودی چقدره بچه ها؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## mahmoud.n

بدترین خوردنی حسرت نزار هر کار خودت میخوای بکن
با این وضع که داری هر کدوم از راه ها رو که بری و فردا یه مشکل پیش بیاد میخوان شروع کنن به نصیحت که ما بهت گفتیم این کار رو نکن و بهم میریزی
ولی اگه راه خودتو بری هر چی نصیحتم بکنن برات مه نیست و دیگه حسرتی هم در کار نیس

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام 
> با اصرار پدرم در انتخاب رشته ، دانشگاه فرهنگیان هم زدم و برای مصاحبه دعوت شدم...همون لحظه که نتیجه رو دیدم گفتم که نمیخوام برم ...2 بار از اموزش پرورش شهرمون تماس گرفتن و گفتن مدارک ببرم ولی بهشون گفتم انصراف میدم و نمیخوام! 
> ولی امروز از اموزش پرورش استان زنگ زدنو گفتن فردا دیگه حتما باید برم و مدارکو تحویلشون بدم...
> من دارم به کلاسای امادگی ازمون یوس ترکیه میرم و قصد دارم تو ترکیه ادامه تحصیل بدم ...ولی پدرم خیلی اصرار دارن که برم برای مصاحبه تربیت معلم!
> اصلا به شغل معلمی علاقه ندارم ، مادرم هم معلم هستن و خودشون هم میگن نرم بهتره ولی پدر اصرار دارن...نمیدونم کدوم درسته ...
> خودم میدونم که 100 درصد تو ازمون ترکیه قبول میشم ..از طرفی پدر میگن که تو مملکت غریب تنها سختت میشه ... تربیت معلم اینجا خیلی از دندان ترکیه بهتره
> 
> خلاصه که نمیدونم چیکار کنم...
> ممنون میشم کمکم کنید...تحصیل در ترکیه بهتره یا تربیت معلم ؟


یوس رو باید بالا بزنی ها......بالای 95،آمار قبولی های امسال اینجوری بوده
اگر امکان موندن تو ی کشور دیگه و سازگاری با نوع اجتماعش  رو داری برو

----------


## arj

سئوالت به mod حماقت هم ارز اینه که بگی من پول کافی دارم. بنظر شما پراید SX بخرم یا BMW Z4 ؟؟؟؟ اگر مشکل مالی نداری علاقت رو با هیچ چیز عوض نکن ؛ برو ترکیه ؛ شک نکن . من خودم فقط بخاطر مشکل مالی ریاضی Trinity کمبریج رو رها کردم .......

----------


## doctor Hastii

> دندان و پزشکی اشباع شده دلیلش ورود خیل عظیمی از داوطلبان این رشته ها برای ادامه تحصیل  توو ترکیه هس چون نتونستن اینجا قبول شن میرن اونجا و حق کسی که اینجا خونده هم برای پیدا کردن کار ضایع شده ، همینجا توو ارومیه اکثر دختر پسر های جوون که دارن توو کلینیک کار میکنن از ترکیه فارغ التحصیل شدن و کسی که الان داره پزشکی و دندان توو دانشگاه خود ارومیه میخونه میدونه 3 ، 4 سال بعد که فارغ التحصیل شد ، شهر خودش براش کار نداره باید بره روستا های دور دست


ماشالله وضع مالی همه خوب شده همه یا میرن پردیس و آزاد و یا ترکیه  :Yahoo (21): خدایا به ما هم نگاهی بکن :Yahoo (2):

----------


## gezero

> ماشالله وضع مالی همه خوب شده همه یا میرن پردیس و آزاد و یا ترکیه خدایا به ما هم نگاهی بکن


اره ناموسن 
پردیس پزشکی به راحتی میوردم ولی...

----------


## elahe.shinee

سلام عزیزم.
اگه خودت دندون دوست داری که مسما بهتره ، مخصوصا اگه تربیت معلمی که نمیخوایو انتخاب کنی و چند سال بعد پشیمون بشی. ولی کنکور ترکیه هم سختی های خودشو داره. هم کنکورش هم اگه انشالله قبول شدی زندگی تو یه کشور دیگه و دور از خانواده سختی های خودشو داره.
من امسال کنکور ترکیه دادم . بالاترین نمره م ، بین آزمونایی که دادم، 89 از 100 بود که با این نمره رشته ای که میخواستم قبول نشدم. برای آزمون یوس داوطلب ، مخصوصا از ایران زیاده ، و اینکه میگن کنکور ترکیه آسونه مال چند سال پیش بود.اینقدر دانشجوهای پزشکی ،مخصوصا ایرانیاش، زیاد شده که ظرفیاتو رو کم کردن. اگه میخوای بخونی اصلا به حرف اطرافیانت که میگن آسونه گوش نده ، من همینکارو کردم و اعتماد به نفسم کار دستم داد. هندسه رو فول کار کن چون امسال برا ما هندسه سوالش سخت و زیاد بود . سرعتتو توی هوش بالا ببر . ریاضی همفقط و فقط مرور میخواد. مخصوصا فصلای اعداد که آسون به نظر میان  :Yahoo (100): 
چه برای پزشکی چه برای دندون یا دارو اگه بخوای قبول شی باید هدفت رو 100 باشه ، ببین اگه میتونی بدون هیچ اشتباهی آزمون بدی که یاعلی .

----------


## zn.d

> سلام عزیزم.
> اگه خودت دندون دوست داری که مسما بهتره ، مخصوصا اگه تربیت معلمی که نمیخوایو انتخاب کنی و چند سال بعد پشیمون بشی. ولی کنکور ترکیه هم سختی های خودشو داره. هم کنکورش هم اگه انشالله قبول شدی زندگی تو یه کشور دیگه و دور از خانواده سختی های خودشو داره.
> من امسال کنکور ترکیه دادم . بالاترین نمره م ، بین آزمونایی که دادم، 89 از 100 بود که با این نمره رشته ای که میخواستم قبول نشدم. برای آزمون یوس داوطلب ، مخصوصا از ایران زیاده ، و اینکه میگن کنکور ترکیه آسونه مال چند سال پیش بود.اینقدر دانشجوهای پزشکی ،مخصوصا ایرانیاش، زیاد شده که ظرفیاتو رو کم کردن. اگه میخوای بخونی اصلا به حرف اطرافیانت که میگن آسونه گوش نده ، من همینکارو کردم و اعتماد به نفسم کار دستم داد. هندسه رو فول کار کن چون امسال برا ما هندسه سوالش سخت و زیاد بود . سرعتتو توی هوش بالا ببر . ریاضی همفقط و فقط مرور میخواد. مخصوصا فصلای اعداد که آسون به نظر میان 
> چه برای پزشکی چه برای دندون یا دارو اگه بخوای قبول شی باید هدفت رو 100 باشه ، ببین اگه میتونی بدون هیچ اشتباهی آزمون بدی که یاعلی .


دقیقا مسئله اینجاست که 100 درصد زدن کار هر کسی نی
چون حتی نباید تو انتقال گزینه ها اشتباه کنی،حالا بلد بودن پیشکش

----------

